# More dirt balls busted.........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

and we wonder why we as sportsmen and women have to fight an up hill battle everyday.

http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/articles/deer-news/massive-investigation-yields-arrests-of-poachers-including-one-who-shot-record-non-typical-buck​​​


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The one fella is from pretty close to me...

On a side note I can't help but wonder how much the record books help fuel this type of activity..... I am not saying they are to blame but rather help motivate such things..... Seems some people are hunting for the wrong reasons in my opinion.....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

a couple years back we had something very similar happen here in mn

a guy shoots a new "state record" buck with his bow

well turned out he had already taken a buck that year (earlier),seen this one and shot it with his rifle,then rammed an arrow into the wound,and claimed it as a bow kill and his one and only buck for the year.

big write up in the newspapers and on tv about the guy who just got the new state record.during the DNRs investigation of the record kill they found that he already reported a smaller killed buck that year,and then found out he had been bragging about how he actually killed it etc.

long story short BUSTED, many $$ in fines later,weapons taken,truck taken,loss of hunting privleges in the state and loss of trophy animal.

now he is well known thru out the state,not because of the news stories and such.

but our dnr has a traveling display that goes thru out the state(fairs and expos etc.) and its known as THE WALL OF SHAME

the post the new clippings along with the trophy animals and the ignorant dumb ass's names and pics.

i love looking at that display when i see it.but at the same time amazed at how many people here have taken trophy animals of all kinds within our state.

cant fix stupid i guess


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We had a couple guys here a few years back that killed two bighorn sheep. They just took the heads and tried to get them mounted. The taxi took their info and called game and fish. They were in a boat and shot them as they came to water on a lake. Forfeit the boat the guns over $6000 in fines and loss of privileges for several years. Morons :smiley-butt-whoopin:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

There was some dumb ones in ND a while back too. 3 guys got caught with 25+ deer hanging in a barn and only had 3 tags. If I remember right, they were selling the meat to some upscale restraunts in California. They also received large fines and the loss of hunting privledges in ND, loss of guns and I think a couple of pickups too.

And your right SGB, ya can't fix stupid, ignorant, dumb people.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So many ruin it for the true sportsman out there, no matter where you live.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Just don't see how people think they can get away with things like this. Wildlife officers have seen every trick in the book. Much easier to follow the rules and to be able to be proud of your legally taken animal.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Some of these poachers will hang an illegally taken animal on the wall and brag about it. I guess they have serious "issues" if they resort to that.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

YotePill said:


> Kinda makes me feel good that I hunt for food or fur, not trophies.


 :that: Me too - except for the praire dogs, thats for target practice.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Those guys arent trophy hunters, they are poachers. There is a difference. When I do hunt big game, I hunt for that trophy on the wall. If I don't see him, I don't get an animal that year, simple enough. If I do take him, he would be caped, deboned, sent to the taxidermist and the rest ingested. That isn't unethical at all.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

JT it was not my intent to say all trophy hunters are like these fellas or that trophy hunting is wrong. I am sorry if i gave that impression. I bet your only reason for hunting..... Is not a trophy. Your goal of the hunt may be a trophy but it is not your only motivation for being out there.... Correct?

I hunt for trophies as well. My point is that I set my own standards and enjoy being out there hunting first. I think these fellas reasons for hunting are off basis and that leads them to do things that are wrong.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Understood, what these guys are is and should be a slap in the face to every hunter out there. Guys like this take game for only one reason, to sell some part or all for money. Illegal and unethical, but people like this don't care. Most are repeat offenders and will undoubtedly do the same crime again. In my opinion, most state poaching penalties are not stiff enough to prevent the dirt bags from preying on game species and stealing opportunities from those that hunt legally and ethically. Throw the book at them......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Right on brotha!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree 100% JT...........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 JT, they should never be able to have another license, even though they would probably still do it again without a license. It should be like a felony no firearms again for hunting !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Guys, I Think if a person is not Deer hunting for Sustenance and the occasional Trophy there is something wrong. My dad always taught us if you Shoot an animal EAT it. Otherwise its just Killing not Hunting. Now I understand We are on a Predator hunting site and Predators need to be controlled, I don't know anyone Who eats Coyote.

I have a friend that LOVES to Deer hunt! He will shoot anything with Hair on it given the chance. Then he wants to Gripe when other people are killing Nice Bucks and He is Taking Does and Yearlings ( which is Legal in MS) But when You Shoot the Yearling Bucks You Can Bet there Will not be many Nice Bucks around the Next Year! I have talked to him Every year about Letting his yearlings and Does Slide but when he gets in a Stand if it is Brown its Down as the Saying goes. For this reason He doesn't get to hunt much on my property Unless I am with him and pretty close by to make sure of what he takes.

I guess what I am trying to say we All have to decide for ourselves what kind of hunter we will be. I have taught my son to Be an ethical Hunter and to always obey the Law, Hopefully He will Follow My Example.

I Absolutely Abhor Poaching of Any Kind, In My Opinion if someone can't get an animal Legally they Do Not Need to Hunt!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I couldn't agree more.................


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Poachers are in no way, shape or form hunters. And like JT said the penalties are a joke. Throw these guys in the pokey and never give them hunting privledges again. Yes, they will probably go right back to doing things on the sly either way.

These type of folks give us all a black eye.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hortontoter, on 29 Apr 2013 - 18:44, said:
Poachers are in no way, shape or form hunters. And like JT said the penalties are a joke. Throw these guys in the pokey and never give them hunting privledges again. Yes, they will probably go right back to doing things on the sly either way.

These type of folks give us all a black eye!

*hear, hear!*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well said Dick.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Agreed with all the above. Too bad all we can do is to turn the idiots in. Should be legal to string em up like they did to the horse thieves years ago.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

dw, we need to save the rope for the theives in DC............


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

They have no spines.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

all the easier to snap their heads off..............


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Those jerks would find a way to slip out as usual.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I like the string em up idea. I've always thought if we turned back time to the old west and people got strung up there would b a lot less people breakin the law. In 2011 i caught a guy hunting on our farm right where i had been keeping a close eye on a good buck. I don't know which one I dislike most. Tresspassers or poachers. I guess they are one in the same since they usually tresspass to poach anyways


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree, kill'em all and let God sort it out..........


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Tresspassers with a gun are Poachers!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

It is all about fame and fortune.

Here in Ohio about 20 years ago a fella claimed he had caught a new state record Largemouth Bass. Yes, the fish was the heaviest ever recorded in Ohio. Too bad the idiot brought it back from Florida where it had been caught.

Or how about the guy the had taken a new Ohio record Whitetail. He made a statement to the effect of "Take your kids hunting and you won't have to hunt for your kids". He was a real "hero" until six or eight months later when he made his buddy mad over somthing. The buddy turned him in for shooting the deer with the aid of a spotlight a couple hours prior to legal shooting time on the Ohio gun opener.

We have some real winners around Ohio.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

They are everywhere. And they are usually dumb and brag. A guy around my parts got busted for poaching a lot of whitetails. He opened his big mouth and got raided. His roommate was in the shower when they raided lol. The poachervwas out on a backroad trip poachin and drinkin only to come home to the dnr busting him. They even used the gps on hos truck to track where he had been and wrote him up for littering with every beer can they found in the ditches. And took away about everything he had like his truck rifles bows amd hunting priveledges. A buddy of mine had some trail cam pics of a booner buck that he never got during season. He found a big bodied dead dead buck with its head cut off near where he hunted and we expect that same guy poached it.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Guy got what he had comin IMO.

I find the number of trophy deer to be poached astounding. No wonder it is so tough for the "real" hunter to score on a recoed book rack.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya know the bad thing about people like that, they are allowed to reproduce and continue on with the stupid gene.



220swift said:


> I agree, kill'em all and let God sort it out..........


 :that:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

dwtrees said:


> Ya know the bad thing about people like that, they are allowed to reproduce and continue on with the stupid gene.
> 
> :that:


then we just need to put more chlorine in the gene pool.........


----------

